# Unique playing in the snow....



## Lewella (Dec 5, 2007)

We didn't have much snow last year so I never really got to see how Unique would react to it. I put him out for a while today and let's just say he was not impressed! LOL

What the h#!! is this white crap.....







Good grief it's up to my knees!!!






I'm by the gate, I want back in - please come get me!






This is what I think of snow............


----------



## Farmhand (Dec 5, 2007)

WOW, great shots. We had a little colt one year that didn't want to go out of the barn first snow after he got used to it didn't want to come in





Oh ya, Very Nice Horse


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 5, 2007)

Lewella, Great pictures. Thanks for sharing especially love



the face shot. Beautiful horse.



My husband Walt checks this sight out at work when he on lunch break.


----------



## Lewella (Dec 5, 2007)

Unique is a total barn baby. OH! He wanted back inside within about 10 minutes but I made him stay out a half hour.



He doesn't even like being outside for more than an hour or two in warm weather. I made the mistake a couple of times of leaving him out in his turnout until after dark. OMG you would have thought it was the end of the world - he was one mad boy. OH!

I was pretty surprised when I pulled the photos off the camera and he had his tonge sticking out. He's such a character! And right now he's really fat....anyone who thinks Moderns can't be easy keepers needs to meet Unique!


----------



## AK Pony Farm (Dec 6, 2007)

Lewella, where did you get such a pretty horse at?

AK Pony Farm

Kevin & Angie Lyme

Versailles, Ohio


----------



## Lewella (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Kevin! Nice to see you here!





For those who don't know I bought Unique from Kevin's dad Jim. Best investment I ever made!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 6, 2007)

Lewella, I have always been a Unique fan



.

It looks like he is coved in show but i know that is his color! Love him


----------



## Ashley (Dec 9, 2007)

well maybe you should send him here, I have a nice stall for him, out of the snow


----------



## hairicane (Dec 10, 2007)

He sure is a beauty, even in winter clothes!


----------



## Lewella (Dec 10, 2007)

Too funny Ashley!



(She's seen the size of his stall in the barn.....LOL)

Thanks hairicane - I think so too!


----------



## Shari (Dec 12, 2007)

He is very pretty.... even with his tounge sticking out.


----------

